# Cornwall



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We are going to Cornwall next September for 2 weeks and are looking for a site near Penzance which also has statics or bungalows and takes dogs in both touring and statics. After trawling through the various internet site guides we have found a site at Marazion that meets all our criteria. It is called Wheal Rodney caravan park(strange name).
Has anyone stayed at this site or have any knowledge of it good or bad.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

A reply to keep you on the front page!

I don't know Wheal Rodney, in fact it sounds as though it may be an illegal practice :wink: . 
As a review from a MHF member has not turned up...there are some reviews at of Wheal Rodney at:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2662 <<click here

all the best

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't know it either and I stay in this area for a few days every year mostly at Threeways. I thought I knew every site going around Goldsithney and Marizion. Thanks for pointing it out. Did you consider River Valley Country Park http://www.rivervalley.co.uk/index2.htm Walked through it about a month ago and it looks good and well looked after athough I have not stayed there for a very long time prefering the cheaper option of Threeways.

peedee


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike.
Read the reviews on the website you gave me. sounds exactly what we are looking for, will phone them and book it up.

Thanks Peedee
River valley was one of my first thoughts but unfortunately they dont take dogs.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link Mike haven't sen this site before and it looks very useful.


----------

